# Neve Covilhã 27-12-2008



## ACalado (28 Dez 2008 às 16:38)

Cá vai fotos e videos da Covilhã do dia de ontem 

Acordei assim com a webcam


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2008 às 16:50)

Não sei o que se passa mas os vídeos não estão a carregar directamente para o player carreguem onde diz  TinyPic (Videos)


http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=iwurtw&s=5

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=nq9t2h&s=5


----------



## *Dave* (28 Dez 2008 às 17:06)

Um belo espectáculo


----------



## actioman (28 Dez 2008 às 17:22)

Que grande registo Spiritmind  

Neve em plena Covilhã! Parecem os tempos de outrora... 

Nevou por toda a cidade ou só na parte mais alta? Por exemplo, na zona do McDonalds também chegou a nevar e ficar branco, ou só terá nevado ou caído água-neve? 

Ontem foi o teu dia, que momentos, imagino! A alegria de tê-la junto à porta de casa, na nossa própria casa!   

Este ano pelo que me apercebo está a ser muito bom, espero que seja um excelente prenúncio do que se possa avizinhar! Assim o esperemos.

Eu ainda não tive o privilégio de a ver cair de forma abundante e não posso esperar muito mais! 

Adorei em especial os vídeos e a fotografia dos bancos do parque infantil, não sei explicar o porquê, mas não me canso de olhar para ela! 



spiritmind disse:


>




Uma dúvida, como medem os pluviómetros com a queda de neve? , Peço desculpa pela ignorância, mas de facto nunca tinha pensado nisso 

Um abraço e parabéns!


----------



## ACalado (28 Dez 2008 às 17:35)

actioman disse:


> Que grande registo Spiritmind
> 
> Neve em plena Covilhã! Parecem os tempos de outrora...
> 
> ...



Desta vez nevou em toda a cidade tendo somente acumulado do Pelourinho para cima digamos uns 500m, quando ao pluviometro ele mede a precipitação quando a neve derrete ou seja ontem durante o dia todo tive 0mm de precipitação pois o pluviometro estava cheio de neve, assim que começou a derreter começou a marcar


----------



## stormy (28 Dez 2008 às 18:01)

já derreteu tudo?


----------



## actioman (28 Dez 2008 às 18:07)

spiritmind disse:


> Desta vez nevou em toda a cidade tendo somente acumulado do Pelourinho para cima digamos uns 500m, quando ao pluviometro ele mede a precipitação quando a neve derrete ou seja ontem durante o dia todo tive 0mm de precipitação pois o pluviometro estava cheio de neve, assim que começou a derreter começou a marcar



Então é pouco fiável com neve. Imaginemos que neva durante vários dias (coisa que todos agradeceríamos  ) ou de tal forma que a neve acumulada é tanta que começa a transbordar no pluviómetro, logo essa que se perde não se derreterá e não poderá ser quantificável.
Resumindo quando neva será mais simples falar em acumulações (centímetros de neve) do que água por mm. Digo eu, não?


----------



## PedroNTSantos (28 Dez 2008 às 20:15)

Olá e parabéns ao _Spiritmind_ pelas fotos e, sobretudo, por manter _on line_ uma estação meteorológica; o que para mim, covilhanense a viver no Algarve, tem particular interesse para poder _matar saudades_ do que está a acontecer na nossa terra. É quase um serviço público!...


E _matar saudades_ foi precisamente o que aconteceu ontem, mas em relação aos grandes nevões de antigamente.

Nevou em toda a cidade (incluindo as zonas a menor altitude) e arredores (numa das fotografias do _Spiritmind _vê-se a zona do Teixoso e de Terlamonte tambám pintadas de branco; e na cidade, acima dos 500 m, aproximadamente, ficou tudo branco e assim permaneceu até ao início da tarde; após as duas da tarde, o água-neve e, posteriormente, a chuva foram derretendo este quadro branco.

As imagens que se seguem foram tiradas de minha casa a cerca de 560 m de altitude, pelo menos a acreditar no _GoogleEarth_.

Deixo também a ligação para imagens da neve em Alcongosta (na encosta norte da Serra da Gardunha, Fundão) e no Tortosendo, vila a cerca de 7 km da Covilhã.


















P.S. - Em breve prometo criar um tópico com fotos do grande nevão do Carnaval de 1991.


----------



## Brigantia (28 Dez 2008 às 20:23)

Grande dia para esses lados 
Obrigado *spiritmind* pela partilha.

Esta época (Outono/Inverno) está a ser muito boa e acho que vai continuar assim


----------



## MSantos (28 Dez 2008 às 22:41)

Belas fotos

Este Outono/Inverno  está a ser bem mais generoso que o do ano anterior e ainda falta Janeiro e Fevereiro e talvez Março


----------



## Paulo H (28 Dez 2008 às 23:35)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Olá e parabéns ao _Spiritmind_ pelas fotos e, sobretudo, por manter _on line_ uma estação meteorológica; o que para mim, covilhanense a viver no Algarve, tem particular interesse para poder _matar saudades_ do que está a acontecer na nossa terra. É quase um serviço público!...
> 
> 
> P.S. - Em breve prometo criar um tópico com fotos do grande nevão do Carnaval de 1991.



Muitos parabéns Spiritmind, pelas belas fotos!! Que saudade..

Boa ideia PedroNTSantos, tenho umas 10 fotos de neve na Covilhã. Só não sei se foi em 1991 ou se foi em 1993, mas também tinha nevado em Castelo Branco. As fotos foram tiradas da casa onde morei em Sto António. Nesse ano foi a loucura total já cansava de ter de andar pela neve, enfim subir/descer 2km pisando 15cm de neve torna-se cansativo. Nessa ocasião a neve caíu copiosamente, seguindo-se mais 2 dias com aguaceiros de neve. Depois veio o frio intenso, e praticamente só passada 1 semana desapareceram os vestigios de neve gelada em locais abrigados.

Muito bom!


PS: Acho que já me recordo, foi em 24 ou 26 de Março, só não recordo o ano.. :S


----------



## PedroNTSantos (29 Dez 2008 às 13:40)

Caro Paulo H,

O nevão a que me refiro foi no dia 12/02/1991. Foi fácil de fixar pois foi terça-feira de Carnaval. Desse dia e do dia seguinte tenho algumas fotos, como a que se segue (tirada na manhã de dia 13):







Tenho mais algumas, mas tenho que as digitalizar quando regressar ao Algarve, onde moro.

Este retratado na foto anterior, o do Carnaval de 91, foi sem dúvida um dos maiores nevões que recordo. Na minha rua, a cerca de 560 m de altitude, a acumulação de neve foi de pelo menos uns 20 cm. Na quinta situada nas traseiras da minha casa, virada a Norte, e beneficiando de um período seco a seguir a este episódio, a neve manteve-se por mais de duas semanas.

Como este nevão só recordo outro similar e que coincidiu também com um Carnaval. Terá sido entre 1980 e 82. Lembro-me de ter começado a nevar no Domimgo de Carnaval à tarde, tinha ido ver um jogo entre o SCC e a Académica e, na terça seguinte, quase não se conseguia sair de casa tal era a acumulação de neve nas ruas. Mas deste não tenho qualquer foto.

O ano de 1991 foi pródigo em nevões. Tenho memória de um bastante grande em Janeiro de 1992, mas deste soube pelos jornais pois estava a estudar em Aveiro (este penso que também alcançou Castelo Branco). E em 1994 ou 95 caiu outro grande nevão, tenho fotografias passados dois dias ainda com bastante neve na Covilhã. E a partir daí, e até aos dias de hoje, foi rareando...

Tive bastante sorte de poder voltar a ver um nevão, ainda que dos pequenos, e que o mesmo tenha coincidido com a minha estadia na Covilhã.


----------



## GARFEL (29 Dez 2008 às 15:22)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Caro Paulo H,
> 
> O nevão a que me refiro foi no dia 12/02/1991. Foi fácil de fixar pois foi terça-feira de Carnaval. Desse dia e do dia seguinte tenho algumas fotos, como a que se segue (tirada na manhã de dia 13):
> 
> ...



ESSE NEVÃO DE CARNAVAL FOI EM 1983 ANO DO NASCIMENTO DO MEU 1º FILHO TIVE NA TORRE NA SEMANA ANTES E NÃO HAVIA  NEVE NEHUMA E DEPOIS UMA SEMANA MAIS TARDE NEVOU QUASE POR TODO O NORTE E CENTRO
1983


----------



## GARFEL (29 Dez 2008 às 15:26)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Caro Paulo H,
> 
> O nevão a que me refiro foi no dia 12/02/1991. Foi fácil de fixar pois foi terça-feira de Carnaval. Desse dia e do dia seguinte tenho algumas fotos, como a que se segue (tirada na manhã de dia 13):
> 
> ...





spiritmind disse:


> Cá vai fotos e videos da Covilhã do dia de ontem
> 
> Acordei assim com a webcam



LINDO
LINDO
LINDO 
OBRIGADO PELA ESTAÇÃO QUE FREQUENTO BUÉ VEZES
POR ACSO NESSE DIA TIVE SEM NET

SORTE A MINHA


----------



## vitamos (30 Dez 2008 às 11:26)

Fotos lindas! Ainda foi significativo a queda de neve neste evento por zonas da Covilhã... pensei que tivesse sido menos


----------



## AnDré (30 Dez 2008 às 12:56)

Boas fotos *spiritmind*!

Até que cota chegou a cair neve, sabes?


----------



## iceworld (30 Dez 2008 às 14:27)

Segundo resposta num outro tópico, até localidades a cerca de 200 metros


----------



## Serrano (30 Dez 2008 às 15:33)

Penso que mesmo no baixio da Cova da Beira, a altitude está quase sempre acima dos 400 metros...


----------



## ACalado (30 Dez 2008 às 19:06)

Serrano disse:


> Penso que mesmo no baixio da Cova da Beira, a altitude está quase sempre acima dos 400 metros...



yap sorry lapso meu  em orjais tb nevou cota 480m


----------



## psm (31 Dez 2008 às 01:01)

Sitio previligiado onde moras, boas fotos spiritmind!


----------

